# Insulation between cinderblocks and drywall



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Are you sure that's right? An exterier wall with drywall on it?
Did you mean it's on interier wall you removed it from that is an outside wall?
Spray foam or at least blue foam with low expanding spray foam to seal any gaps.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes, it should have insulation.

There are a myriad of thread on here and building science.com that detail different basement wall insulation strategies.


----------



## john_bry (Sep 17, 2012)

*insulation and vapor barrier*

wheres the best place to insulate a cinderblock and brick wall above grade? Is it between the cinderblock and brick? 
Should that have a "vapor barrier" whatever that really means.
Vapor barrier = water impenetrable membrane?
If you have a vapor barrier one side will be wetter and the other dryer?

Should there be insulation between the cinder block and drywall or should that be allowed to breath. 

insulation and vapor barrier are not the same thing.
True or false.
Sometimes you want insulation w/o a vapor barrier. Yes or no.

thx for input.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Find your Zone: http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_11_par002.htm

Find requirements, read the footnotes: http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_11_sec002.htm

Fig.4 is close: http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...rol-for-new-residential-buildings?full_view=1

Gary


----------

